# Mystery Coolant Leak Found (Maybe)



## HHP (Dec 23, 2019)

Update
Almost a month has gone by and got to checked my daughters car today. No leaks of any kind and all fluids are right where I left them.I really think it was a small leak on the timing cover gasket letting a small amount of coolant go into the oil. Guess I never really paid close attention to the dipstick other than making sure it was full. My advice is to only fill the oil level up to maybe 3/4's full so when you check it you can tell if the level ever goes up a small amount. (That is if you have a slow loss of coolant that you can't find). Or have a oil analysis run to check for coolant in your oil.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for following up. Glad you found your problem.


----------

